# Where are all the new posts



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

What has happened to facts, when I log on I can see about 3 posts from today 4 from yesterday etc until I am looking at a weeks worth of posts. If I click on new posts I get 3 happy birthdays. I am away in Spain at the moment so I have only been coming on here spasmodically but it seems to stem from when I paid this years subs at the beginning of the month. :surprise:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am happy with the new format, or I am sure given time I will say that, however at present I feel as if I am stumbling over boulders. I find everything I want, given plenty of time.
Basically it makes me feel old and reluctant to learn new things, especially if I have to consider the practicalities rather than focus on the content but give me time.


Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You're still on the old forum Frank.

Follow this link for a start:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/

When you get there, click on the "New Posts" on the link under the picture at the top.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

When on the new site, do not click "Home" as it takes you to our old site.

It's left there as a bridge for members to access some areas like the "Motorhome Meets" and the "Campsite Database" pending future migration. :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Follow Gaspodes link and then at the top of the screen either click on New Posts or Active topics and all is there. Its pretty much the same as before really, just faster.


----------

